# McDonough, GA Unusal Female Long Hair, Stunning



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | McDonough, GA | Aja
  
   
*Aja
*

*German Shepherd Dog/Finnish Lapphund Mix: An adoptable dog in McDonough, GA *

Large • Young • Female 

    
I am a sweet and loving soul that needs a lifetime companion to give me the home that I deserve. I was picked up as a stray, so my friends here at the shelter do not know anything about my past. If you would like to meet me, then please call my friends at (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 7/29-2690 please refer to this number when inquiring about me. Lost and stray animals are held at the Henry County Animal Care and Control Shelter for four (4) calendar days (excluding Sundays and county holidays) in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

*More about Aja*

Pet ID: 7/29-2690 
*Aja's Contact Info*

*Henry County Animal Control Shelter*, McDonough, GA 

770-288-PETS (7387)
Email Henry County Animal Control Shelter
See more pets from Henry County Animal Control Shelter
For more information, visit Henry County Animal Control Shelter's Web site.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Where do they come up with what they are mixed with?


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

many shelters I've spoke with say they have to put mix on all their dogs no matter how PB they look. this girl is stunning.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

She is pretty, but did you see what they say she is mixed with? Just kinda hit me funny, since she was a stray and they have no idea of what she could possibly be mixed with.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah cuz you can't swing a dead cat in McDonough GA without hitting a Finnish Lapphund .
I think they put something exotic in there to avoid stereotypes. I am on the list for Beauceron rescue and get constant hits from shelters with Beauceron mixes. I know there are less than 30 Beaucerons in the entire state and I know who the owners are. These aren't dogs that are generally running loose breeding willy nilly, but it gets people to look at the shelter mixes since it sounds more exciting than Rottie or Dobe mix, which is what they usually are.

Annette


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Where do they come up with what they are mixed with?


A magic eight ball.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I grew up in Henry County and we had Finnish Lapphunds everywhere! LOL

Do they put the markings into a computer program and see what it spits out? She is a beautiful dog, though - wish I could take her.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

She is beautiful, no matter what or if she is mixed with anything or not.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Could of sworn she is a Norwegian Ground Squirrel Retriever mix...and a very pretty one at that! Hope she finds a home. : )


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL, you guys are too funny. If it's anything like our shelter, someone took a guess or flipped thru a dog breed book for a few minutes & picked something.

I spend a lot of time correcting others guess's the best I can & I'm sure some of mine are inaccurate as well.

Had a staff member INSIST a dog was a Karst Shepherd the other day. I was, hmmmmm - what are the odds one would show up in a shelter in BFE Florida, given there are only 1,000 of them world wide, not to mention the dog in question is 1/2 the size it's suppose to be (ans. --> ZERO) - LOL.

But, we have had a few rare breeds:
a Duck Tolling Retriever - a New England rescue pulled & transported him sight unseen !!!
and I have an Australian Kelpie, the 2nd one in 10 months !!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She's beautiful. I do hope someone takes her home and gives her a happy life off the streets.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DukeJazz said:


> LOL, you guys are too funny. If it's anything like our shelter, someone took a guess or flipped thru a dog breed book for a few minutes & picked something.
> 
> I spend a lot of time correcting others guess's the best I can & I'm sure some of mine are inaccurate as well.
> 
> ...


YES! The old flip through the breed book routine, always popular! You'd have to be pretty creative to come up with a Karst Shepherd though - I don't think I've ever heard of it. Finnish Lapphunds, since we are OT with them, have lots of fluffy coat, which must have sparked someone's imagination over this girl's background..........

Bump for this pretty one....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Rescued


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Correction!!!!!!! I was given wrong info.....still needs help


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

